# [risolto]modul esterno ipwraw: possibile integro nel kernel?

## GoraNz

ciao a tutti ragazzi ho un problema con questo driver. una volta installato tutto funziona e la mia scheda va in monitor mode senza problemi, ma questo driver non può essere usato per la wireless in mode managed per questo ho messo come modulo del kernel il driver iwl3945 e a seconda delle esigenze modprobbo il driver che mi serve. il problema è che l'ipwraw essendo esterno ogni volta che ricompilo il kernel e reinstallo i moduli sparisce e devo reinstallarlo. volevo sapere se c'era un modo per integrarlo nel kernel e per evitare che ad ogni ricompilazione sparisca. un'altra cosa: dopo aver installato questo driver, l'iwl3945 funziona solo se lo setto come modulo del kernel. se lo includo non funziona piu mentre prima funzionava in tutti e due i modi: com'è possibile una cosa del genere? vi ringrazio anticipatamente per le risposteLast edited by GoraNz on Thu Sep 04, 2008 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

Se vuoi inserire ipwraw nel kernel penso che tu debba fare una patch a mano, chiunque si rifiuterà di inserirlo  :Razz: 

Comunque le nuove versioni di iwlwifi supportano di loro il monitor mode, potresti provare direttamente la loro funzionalità.

Poi, per l'inclusione o modulo, è probabile che iwl3945 smetta di funzionare perchè entri in conflitto con ipwraw, quindi dovresti toglierlo e rimetterlo, ma dato che lo hai come built-in questo non può essere fatto.

Comunque ti ripeto, prova il monitor mode degli ultimi iwlwifi perchè dovrebbero aver raggiunto un funzionamento abbastanza maturo

----------

## GoraNz

c'ho provato ad usare l'iwlwifi come monitor mode ma non ne vuol proprio sapere di funzionare. da sempre lo stesso errore:

```
Interface       Chipset         Driver

wlan0                   iwl3945 - [phy0]/usr/sbin/airmon-ng: line 338: /sys/class/ieee80211/phy0/add_iface: No such file or directory

mon0: unknown interface: No such device

                                (monitor mode enabled on mon0)
```

 sul sito di aircrack la guida dice che questo succede quando il driver mac80211 piu nuovo va in conflitto con quello piu obsoleto ma il bello è che l'ultimo driver non c'è prpr nel kernel ne come modulo ne incluso. allora ho deciso di passare all'ipwraw. sai di qualcuno che è riuscito a far funzionare iwlwifi in monitor mode?

----------

## oRDeX

bhe io lo uso

ma lì dice

 *Quote:*   

> mon0: unknown interface: No such device 

 

come lanci airmon?

----------

## GoraNz

airmon-ng start wlan0 e poi mi da quell'errore sempre e comunque. per essere chiari dell'iwlwifi io uso solo l'ucode e i moduli del kernel per iwl3945 ma l'iwlwifi in se e per se nn me lo fa emergere..non so se è importante ma lo dico per info  :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

vabbè, il driver che sta nel kernel attuale va più che bene...strano cmq..tira in mezzo quel mon0 che non c'entra nulla..

ma provare direttament: iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor?

p.s. dopo un ifconfig wlan0 down

----------

## GoraNz

ecco facendo così tutto va alla grande: l'airodump funziona e va tutto ok solo che l'airmon mi da ancora quel problema..c'è qualche altro programma della famiglia aircrack che devo provare per vedere se veramente tutto va bene prima di mettere la tag "risolto"?

----------

## oRDeX

Se usi i driver del kernel è probabile che non funzioni l'injection.

Sui driver in sviluppo dovrebbero invece aver aggiunto la patch.

Comunque, visto che il problema è stato sviato, e la tua era più una domanda particolare chè un vero problema, io ometterei il tag risolto  :Razz: 

----------

## GoraNz

quindi per l'injection abilitata posso usare l'ipwraw oppure devo aspettare per forza i nuovi driver? aggiungo la tag comunque ti ringrazio di tutto  :Laughing: 

----------

## oRDeX

se devo essere sincero..finchè avevo la intel3945 io usavo ipwraw  :Razz: 

poi son passato a 4965

----------

## GoraNz

ah e ora ti funziona il packet injection con la 4965 e l'iwl4965?

----------

## oRDeX

devo testare l'ultimo driver  :Razz: 

ma con ipwraw funzionava con la 3945

----------

